# How about throwing a plow on one of these babies?



## seekay (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.liveleak.com/e/568_1233111054


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

That is probably one of the coolest things I have ever seen! Some technologies I have no idea why they were never implemented. That would be the ultimate snow/swamp/terrain machine. Capable of hauling 20tons in the snow is incredable. Why the military has never used it either is crazy, that is less moving parts than tank tracks and seems just as capable if not more.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I did find this...


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

seekay;975453 said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/e/568_1233111054


That is Cool!

I can't believe the dumb ass was whipping that horse like that! That poor thing was tired doing just that little bit.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I have seen this before and it never fails to amaze me how after 75 years they would be hard pressed to come up with something that goes any better in 4-5 ft of snow than that thing does............... unreal that it was never developed ............


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Rubicon 327;978225 said:


> That is Cool!
> 
> I can't believe the dumb ass was whipping that horse like that! That poor thing was tired doing just that little bit.


agreed.... idiot.

awesome awesome rig tho


----------



## locosol (Nov 17, 2009)

That is too cool. So impressed, I looked up more about it. Check out what Wikipedia has to say!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw-propelled_vehicle


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great old Tech


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh gawd, not this again. It's been posted umpteen times!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabota there has been quite alot about this Model T snowmoble on a TV show on RFD TV called "Our 5 Sons" it is shot onsite at Rainy Pass Lodge up in Alaska and a guy that has guided up there for 40 years is from NH originally and he just bought one that had a prestine restoration done on it .................... they flew it to Alaska from NH 
in a jet then out to the lodge in an old "skyvan" might want to check it out??:salute:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

FisherVMan;982613 said:


> Kabota there has been quite alot about this Model T snowmoble on a TV show on RFD TV called "Our 5 Sons" it is shot onsite at Rainy Pass Lodge up in Alaska and a guy that has guided up there for 40 years is from NH originally and he just bought one that had a prestine restoration done on it .................... they flew it to Alaska from NH
> in a jet then out to the lodge in an old "skyvan" might want to check it out??:salute:


This old tech is actually pretty incredible for its day. Yet it didn't take off back then, can just hear people back then saying " who would want a snowmobile "? thats dumb nobody will ever buy one.....duh?

A tractor that moves on snow? What an idea almost nothing compares even today.

I'll have to check the tv channel listings. We used to get RFD TV, but like so many things they always get rid of the good stuff but I can shop 24/7 on 6 different channels. I will try and check it out thanks.


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

Do they make it for my Ford Excursion? I'll take one.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

5 Thumbs up!


----------

